# SUPERBOWL 2010: Saints vs Colts.



## m3ta1head (Jan 24, 2010)

Vikings, hope you are enjoying the Brett Favre experience (aka game losing turnovers )

So...I'm predicting the colts are going to take it this year. What about y'all?


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jan 24, 2010)

m3ta1head said:


> Vikings, hope you are enjoying the Brett Favre experience (aka game losing turnovers )
> 
> So...I'm predicting the colts are going to take it this year. What about y'all?


 
Yup!! That's Bret for you!! He panics, tries to make a play happen/win the game by himself, and interceptions start to happen!  I saw it happen enough times when he played for the Packers. Considering how he messed with the Packers for 3 years in a row, with his "maybe I'll retire/maybe I won't retire" routine, to get out of playing in pre-season games, I'm glad he screwed up!

Ellen - lifetime Wisconsin native, and Green Bay Packer fan


----------



## m3ta1head (Jan 25, 2010)

ellengtrgrl said:


> Yup!! That's Bret for you!! He panics, tries to make a play happen/win the game by himself, and interceptions start to happen!  I saw it happen enough times when he played for the Packers. Considering how he messed with the Packers for 3 years in a row, with his "maybe I'll retire/maybe I won't retire" routine, to get out of playing in pre-season games, I'm glad he screwed up!
> 
> Ellen - lifetime Wisconsin native, and Green Bay Packer fan



I'm also a huge packer fan, lived in milwaukee for 8 years after all. And I love favre no matter how badly he chokes up under pressure.


----------



## November5th (Jan 25, 2010)

This game could be a classic.Go Colts!


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jan 25, 2010)

the avatar says it all...


----------



## matttttYCE (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd really like the Saints to win. I like Drew Brees and being an Arizona Cardinals fan, I can sympathize with the Saints situation in that they haven't won a super bowl (and this is their first time in one). However, I have a feeling that Manning and the Colts are going to take it.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 25, 2010)

Colts man.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 25, 2010)

Favre was a target. Saints all the way for this duder!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 25, 2010)

Rooting for the Saints, but I think the Colts are going to take it.


----------



## biggness (Jan 27, 2010)

Saints gonna take it all. 

This is a season of "firsts" for the Saints. So I guess that also means their first Superbowl win too. 

Seriously, a fully healthy Saints team is unbeatable.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm a Jet fan. I got really excited this year...

After Sunday, I tried killing myself. There was an oncomming train... I failed. Just like the Jets, I ran on third and ten...


I hope Peyton Manning gets beat by his home town... so badly. After all, Drew Brees is like putting art to a deathcore band...

He "drew" "breeeeeeeees"


God damn, I am so far from funny.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 28, 2010)

Who DEM? Go Saints!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 28, 2010)

Who dat?

Not really a Saints fan, but spent some quality time in Saints territory, and my closest friends are coon-asses.

The Saints are HUNGRY. They've got a GREAT team, and the desire/need to win. The Colts just have a brick wall defence, and intimidation factor, that won't deter the Saints.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 2, 2010)

Geaux Saints!


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd like the Saints to win, but I think the Colts take this on a close game.

If there were a sports book anywhere near me, I'd take the points.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 8, 2010)

FUCKING SAINTS!!! WOOT! What a game!


----------

